# Общий раздел > Чувства > Брак, семья, дети >  Суррогатные матери

## Asteriks

*Сегодня услышала по телевизору, что в Беларуси официально разрешено суррогатное материнство. Два года назад был закон издан. В республике уже есть 15 суррогатных матерей. Неоднозначно воспринимаю я женщин, которые принимают решение стать суррогатной матерью. Ведь хоть ребёнок и чужой, а всё же в тебе зародился. Как Вы смотрите на это? Хотя большая часть форума мужчины, возможно вам не понять чувства матери, выносившей ребёнка... Вот есть ли у этих женщин чувства?*

----------


## Akasey

Неадекватное отношение, бо жена счас беременна. Если иметь детей,то самим сделанных. 

Хотя если нет физической возможности, то может можно и так.

 У меня всё хорошо, поэтому как-то про это думать не приходится.

----------


## Asteriks

Не понятна немного ситуация. Получается, что было достаточно причин, чтобы узаконить суррогатное материнство. А никогда и нигде об этом не говорилось...

----------


## ПаранойА

Не знаю. Мне кажется суррогатное материнство это цинично. Ведь 9 месяцев вынашивали в себе это крохотное, беззащитное существо. И надо кому-то отдавать.. За деньги.. это ужасно

----------


## Irina

> И надо кому-то отдавать.. За деньги..


Не всегда так. Видела передачу, в которой одна сестра выносила ребенка для другой сестры, потому как та после аварии не могла иметь ребенка. Но это скорее исключение, чем правило.

----------


## ПаранойА

Ну да. Но такое бывает очень редко.

----------


## Irina

*
В Минской нотариальной конторе удостоверено уже 20 договоров суррогатного материнства*
18.06.2010
Светлана Фроленкова, Минск-Новости

В Первой Минской городской государственной нотариальной конторе за три с половиной года удостоверено два десятка договоров суррогатного материнства.

Об этом корреспонденту агентства "Минск-Новости" рассказала заместитель заведующего Первой Минской государственной нотариальной конторой Галина Иванникова. Она напомнила, что в Беларуси суррогатное материнство официально разрешили в конце 2006 года. Для удостоверения соответствующих договоров граждане стали обращаться с 2007-го. "Причем это были как минчане, так и жители Минской области, Витебска, Могилева, Гомеля и других городов. Договоров с участием иностранных граждан мы не удостоверяли", – отметила Галина Иванникова.

Суррогатное материнство – вынашивание и рождение суррогатной матерью ребенка, зачатого из яйцеклетки, изъятой из организма другой женщины (генетической матери). Вопросы суррогатного материнства в Республике Беларусь регламентируются ст. 53 Кодекса о браке и семье.

Договор заключается между генетической и суррогатной матерью. При этом обязательным условием является то, что генетическая мама не может физически выносить и родить ребенка или это связано с риском для ее жизни и (или) жизни ребенка. Для проведения процедуры экстракорпорального оплодотворения требуется официальное медицинское заключение о состоянии здоровья как генетической, так и суррогатной мамы. Перечень конкретных медицинских показаний и противопоказаний утвержден постановлением Министерства здравоохранения Республики Беларусь от 14 сентября 2006 года № 71.

Вместе с тем отсутствие такого документа не является препятствием к оформлению договора, просто он будет заключен под отлагательным условием, то есть вступит в силу с момента получения необходимых справок. Кроме того, потребуется согласие супругов, если женщины состоят в браке.

"В договоре суррогатного материнства подробно прописываются обязательства обеих сторон – от выполнения суррогатной мамой всех предписаний врачей до суммы гонорара и сроков его выплаты. Главное же условие: "суррогатная мать обязуется передать ребенка генетической матери, а генетическая мать – принять его", – подчеркнула юрист. Гонорар суррогатной матери колеблется от 15 млн. до 35 млн. рублей плюс ежемесячное содержание во время беременности: 700 тыс. – 900 тыс. рублей. Также генетические родители оплачивают все необходимые медицинские процедуры.

"Несколько договоров заключалось и на безвозмездной основе, – рассказала Галина Иванникова. – Например, в одном случае ребенка вынашивала сестра генетической матери".

----------


## Marusja

Я считаю, что это дело индивидуальное... и должно как то контролироваться спец органами, а то сделают из женщин обычный инкубатор...Я отношусь к данному вопросу так же как и к аборту (только по исключительным мед.показаниям). случай с сестрой положительно оцениваю.

----------


## guest

порой это единственная возможность иметь детей для семейной пары. с другой стороны решение стать сурмамой может принять только опытная женщина - должен быть свой ребенок. и гонорары там высокие за участие в программе

----------


## Carlen

> порой это единственная возможность иметь детей для семейной пары. с другой стороны решение стать сурмамой может принять только опытная женщина - должен быть свой ребенок. и гонорары там высокие за участие в программе


На мой взгляд не совсем единственное. есть еще приюты с сиротами, искусственное оплодотворение... Хотя для пары жаждующей дитя все возможности хороши. Другое дело "сурмамы", тут сколько людей столько и мнений. В жизни ситуаций бывает много, иногда просто нужны деньги чтобы кормить своих детей...
Но мне это все же не по душе.

----------


## гость

Следует понять, что это УСЛУГА. Да, нам не понять чувства матери, но если рационально рассудить, это платная услуга, к которой люди прибегают в том случае, если сами не могут справиться (причины ясны, я думаю). Может, немного грубая параллель, но если вы не в состоянии сами прибраться в квартире, то вы вызываете горничную, которая делает это за вас. В какой-то степени это так, а вопрос морали - это уже личное дело каждого. Я лично не против, если других альтернатив нет.

----------


## Жанна

Семейная пара ищет суррогатную маму в возрасте от 20 - 33 лет из Беларуси. Высокая оплата. Официальный договор. Пишите на georg-152@yandex.ru

+375291905131

+375336719485

----------


## гость

Порядочная семейная пара ищет суррогатную мать, пишите на Pedro-ice@yandex.ru.

----------


## гость

Молодая семья из Беларуси ищет суррмаму в возрасте от 20 - 35 лет так же проживающую в Беларуси.С положительной группой крови. Заключение договора обязательно. Пишите на электронный адреc  mozheiko-natasha@mail.ru Заранее благодарны.

----------


## kvetka15

Семья ищет суррогатную маму из Беларуси для себя (мы не посредники). ЭКО планируется в Минске. Наши пожелания: здоровая и ответственная женщина в возрасте 25-33 лет, замужем, имеющая ребенка (не кесарево), без вредных привычек, положительный резус-фактор. Согласие супруга обязательно. С нашей стороны - достойная оплата, порядочное и уважительное отношение. Просьба писать на электронную почту: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].

----------


## tanyandr

Ищем сурмаму для себя. Мы из Минска. Наши пожелания: ответственная женщина 25-33 года, с детьми, без вредных привычек, здоровая, договор, подробности в письме. [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] +37544 4881448

----------

